

Show HN: OSM Based Android Social Map for Travel and Real-Time Interaction - xeroul
http://stappz.com/a

======
xeroul
Thank you for your feedback. This is very helpful to see what is missing in
the description. The social side is to see the content that is provided by
other people. This way, it's a personal map where you mark what you like and
at the same time you see what others like. Like "world position" bookmarking
exchange. Please tell me if this was now somehow understandable:)

------
detaro
(from a quick, tired glance at the store page) Seems interesting, although the
text doesn't really make clear to me what exactly to expect. IMHO it goes to
much into detail about the mapping features (but as a Locus user, none of
these are new to me) and I somehow still don't have a clear idea what the
social side looks like.

------
xeroul
Thanks a lot. We do our best to improve it. So any feedback is welcome.
Feedback helps us to set development priorities.

------
hexer
I think it's cool stuff and very easy to use. The maps look awesome... UP!

------
cherio1
just downloaded. High quality app! this has to be upvoted...

